# how to keep glasses clean in the rain/winter



## David5416 (15 Jan 2014)

I am seriously getting P-----d off with the spray from large trucks /lorrys covering me in crap at the moment. The worst thing I am finding is that my clear lensed glasses are constantly smearing going foggy etc. It is bad enough stopping at lights and everything steaming up due to the mount of clothing I've got on. Anybody got any wonder cure or advice , It's that bad on my commute at the moment I was gona carry a bit of a wet chamois to give a wipe at lights.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2014)

It's part of winter riding.


----------



## Lincov (15 Jan 2014)

I wear normal distance glasses, and have found I have to change to contact lenses, nothing else seems to work. My gloves have got a "nose wipe" section which I can wipe the lenses with but that normally just smears them as I don't have time at the lights to do it properly. If I get caught in the rain I can see better looking over my glasses than through them.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

It's just the way it is I'm afraid. We all have the same problem. Just a good clean before heading out and a regular wipe with a glove pad is all one can do really.


----------



## David5416 (15 Jan 2014)

Thanks to you all , thought as much and I have been doing the look over the top of the frames but being new to the road thought somebody may have come up with a bit of a dragons den moment.☔️☔️


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Jan 2014)

I had same problem today with £150 Oakleys in heavy rain. Stopped several times to remove and put back on before leaving them in pocket.


----------



## David5416 (15 Jan 2014)

I am wearing my Oakley Racing jacket at the moment and they have vents and still do it. I have just cleaned them with some car stuff I have called Showroom shine. This is the stuff where you can wash and wax your car without water and says it doesn't scratch the paint ( I'm really gona try that aren't i ). The stuff is awesome as a car cleaner ( after washing with water first) I've used it on tiles PVC windows it cleans everything and leaves a water repellent coating. So I'm giving it a whirl on the glasses when I ride to work tonight.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jan 2014)

David5416 said:


> Anybody got any wonder cure or advice , It's that bad on my commute at the moment I was gona carry a bit of a wet chamois to give a wipe at lights.


 
You need this stuff.

Okay, the cost means you'd probably need to get several mates to chip in with you but imagine treating your glasses, your bike and all your clothing with it!

GC


----------



## Melonfish (15 Jan 2014)

Look up these two products
Rain tech
Fog tech

both made by the same company, rain tech goes on the outside, fog tech on the inside.
once applied however do not touch the lenses as it will smear the film on them.
i used these whilst airsofting and seriously swore by them, no matter how hot or humid it was (or i was [ew!]) they worked a treat. you can buy sachets with an impregnated wipe in them if you want to try em rather then forking out for a bottle of each but it's pretty dirt cheap tbh.


----------



## David5416 (15 Jan 2014)

That stuff is the future , what a product . How much commission are you on LoL


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

One of those things. Just make sure it's clean setting out. I have RX inserts in mine, so no option of taking off as I can't see. As for a temporary demisting cure, just wipe some washing up liquid on the lens, then rinse off and let dry. 

Lasts a couple of weeks. I can't be bothered usually.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jan 2014)

So long as it's not raining I don't have a problem. Glasses mist up when stopped, but are fine after a few seconds when starting again.

Different story when cold and wet though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2014)




----------



## Dragonwight (15 Jan 2014)

I find tight clothing round your neck steams them up quicker so I keep the neck of my jacket loose, drop them a bit down my nose at lights so they defog a bit and I clean them with a bit of Mr Sheen before I go out seems to help with the cack and I carry a micro fibre lens cloth for the odd wipe off.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jan 2014)

I'm a regular glasses wearer, you can save your lenses steaming up when you stop. Draw your jaw in, create an overbite basically, breathe out through your mouth so the warm breath goes down first , not directly up into your glasses.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Jan 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


>



Oh no!! This just into a helmet debate!!!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Jan 2014)

Scuba divers spit on their face masks to help with steaming up.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jan 2014)

I take mine off in heavy rain, I have to weigh up whether it's more dangerous to leave them on or not.


----------



## buggi (15 Jan 2014)

I've got northwave specs and it said on the packet that they have a special coating so the water beads and runs off. Have to say, i haven't really noticed i can't see so must be working! They are better than my old Oakleys and a third of the price.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2014)

Carry a couple of scrunched up paper kitchen towels in your back pocket and wipe your glasses on the move when it's safe to do so.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Jan 2014)

Take the lenses out and put in your pocket when it rains to keep dry


----------



## David5416 (16 Jan 2014)

Well i rode to work tonight with my glasses freshly applied with "show room shine" and it was bone dry and nothing at all on my glasses. However having been bouncing down all night i am sure to give them the proper test on my way home in the morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Oh no!! This just into a helmet debate!!!


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2014)

Problem: its raining

Options:
1. Contact lenses
2. Ski goggles
3. Cycle slowly, hold a bright umbrella
4. Drive


----------



## David L (16 Jan 2014)

David5416 said:


> Well i rode to work tonight with my glasses freshly applied with "show room shine" and it was bone dry and nothing at all on my glasses. However having been bouncing down all night i am sure to give them the proper test on my way home in the morning.



I normaly use treatments that are for motorbike helmets visors, one for water repellent and one anti fog,

Though might try showroom shine seem as it seems to be working


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's just the way it is I'm afraid. We all have the same problem. Just a good clean before heading out and a regular wipe with a glove pad is all one can do really.


+1 for this and when it is really bad, a clean tissue from a rear pocket helps as well, but mostly you get used to it.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Jan 2014)

Close eyes and take a guide dog along 

Dont ride in the rain

drill holes in lenses for ventilation

apply deep heat to lenses 

pay the kosovan at the lights with bucket and squeegee


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2014)

WEAR A CAP!!! How has no one suggested this yet?
It doesn't keep everything off but seriously limits the amount of water that gets on your lenses.


----------



## Lincov (16 Jan 2014)

gaz said:


> WEAR A CAP!!! How has no one suggested this yet?
> It doesn't keep everything off but seriously limits the amount of water that gets on your lenses.


I don't find it helps much


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jan 2014)

I have a rain peak on my hat, seems to help sometimes, but when it's really teaming down its useless.


----------



## Poacher (16 Jan 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I have a rain peak on my hat, seems to help sometimes, but when it's really teaming down its useless.


...nor when it's that really fine rain that just seems to hang in the air - just as the Innuit are supposed to have umpteen words for various kinds of snow, I'm sure the Scots must have a name for it.


----------



## gavroche (17 Jan 2014)

I was told a slight smear of mythalited spirit keeps lenses clear.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jan 2014)

Take off your glasses . If you can see better like that, you have a solution.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jan 2014)

You need to start a thread to take all lorries off the road. That will solve the problem. It is the usual answer to any problems caused by lorries on here.

Bear in mind though, that the lorry forum will counter your post by suggesting all spectacle wearing cyclists are taken off the road.

I can still see to ride without my glasses so I take mine off when it is raining.

Steve


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jan 2014)

I think it's hilarious that with all the safety talk, people would still ride without their glasses on.

Good luck.


----------



## tuffty (17 Jan 2014)

McClaren have just invented an ultrasonic forcefield to keep windscreens clear, and do away with windscreen wipers on cars. It can't be long before its miniaturised and finds its way into a pair of cycling glasses or helmet, just quit riding in the rain until that comes along


----------



## jowwy (17 Jan 2014)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=222433&categoryId=255225&langId=-1


----------

